# Styling queries



## Borvad (Sep 18, 2014)

Got a 2015 Mk3 Sline.......but browsing the internet came across these images and literally feel like they should be in the centrefold of a car mag!! lol



















Any ideas what the extra bits of kitting are and where could possibly get?


Thanks, in advance


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

there is plenty of solutions for extended sideskirts and front splitters…
Maxton, Rieger, ingonoaktuning and the like


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

That would struggle to get over most of the speed bumps round here!


----------



## bobbybobster (Mar 6, 2021)

Damn ugly if you ask me - Looks like a snow plough on the front.


----------



## Master Jedi Alejandro (Oct 23, 2021)

Not a big fan of the splitter, but that’s a honeycomb grill. Just ordered one myself.








AUDI TT TTS MK3 2014+ ALL BLACK HONEYCOMB GRILLE - BLAK BY CT CARBON


CT Carbon are bringing this stunning Audi TTRS style honeycomb grill black made to fit the Audi TT, TTRS and TTS MK3 2014+ model, Share your pics @ct_carbon




www.ctcarbon.co


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

I like the Audi sport package front end looks better than the rear, just to expensive, but im looking to get the splitter and winglets  the interior strut brace looks great tho!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I’ve never seen that sports package !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

the german dealer from which I bought mine, had/have several units with the whole performance kit applied, brand new (inside the show room) and used (outdoor park)


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

They look amazing, I would take the blue one all day long!

Can you buy the parts from Audi?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

You could still buy some performance part until last year, searching for it around the world (mainly US, but something was still available also in Europe), but now they say everything went out of stock....


----------



## Stefanos (Nov 19, 2021)

You can buy after market Audi Sport Kit from these guys in UK.



TT/TTRS Archives - Automotive Passion



You can see them fitted in this video


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes I know them, they sell replica performance parts


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

The carbon parts look great but cant justify the money, would prefer to have high gloss black plastic should be about half the price


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

whoever sell carbon parts for TT, prices are stellar.. 









Carbon Designz - Audi TT TTS TTRS - 8S


Exclusive Audi TT TTS TTRS - 8S interior and exterior carbon parts. Genuine Audi parts finished with OEM carbon textiles. Handmade in Germany.




carbon-designz.com


----------

